# WOW-Datenbank



## Gutböse (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte mal so in die Runde werfen, ob vielleicht noch jemand plötzlich in der Datenbank keine Gegenstände mehr aufrufen kann sondern nur die Meldung "Application Error" bekommt?

Liegt das an mir, habe ich eine Meldung übersehen, dass das in Arbeit ist….?!

Finde ich schade, denn ich finde diese Datenbank sehr beeindruckend, und praktisch ohne Maßen


----------



## realmcmagic (13. Oktober 2012)

Bist nicht der einzige.
Bei mir geht auch nix und ich habe auch nix gesehen ob da was geupdatet wird


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2012)

Mal in den richtigen Bereich verschoben.


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

Zam hatte in einem anderen Thread mal geschrieben das sie die Tooltipps und Gegenstandsdaten neu erfassen lassen oder sowas in der Art. Vielleicht hängt es ja noch damit zusammen.


----------



## Firun (14. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da tut sich nichts, weil sich leider in der Struktur des Spiels einiges geändert hat , aber das wird grad angepasst - dann tauchen die Quests wieder in der Datenbank auf.




Ich Zitiere mal ZAM, ich denke das hängt alles zusammen und braucht noch ein bisschen, leider .

Ich will nicht unbedingt Fremdwerbung machen aber solange hier nichts vorwärts geht, probier es doch mal mit WoWHead


----------



## Gutböse (14. Oktober 2012)

Ok, na dann wohl mal abwarten. Hoffe ihr kriegt es hin 

Grüße


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2012)

Items sind wieder aufrufbar - das war ein Fehler aufgrund der Anpassung für die Quests -.-


----------



## inferrno (22. Oktober 2012)

Ist denn nun eigentlich schon abzusehen wann man die aktuellen Instanzen/Raids in der Datenbank finden kann?


----------

